# Cognac and Chocolate Arabesque



## DCBluesman (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks to all who stop to look, particularly to those who also add a comment or critique.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful work Lou. I like the way the gold in the center accents the barrels.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 19, 2008)

As always super, now a snifter of Cognac, a smoking jacket a cuban and life would be grand....


----------



## kcordon (Jul 19, 2008)

Lou,

Another of your great looking pens.  I love the look of that blank.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 19, 2008)

Thought I would give you an enhancement there pal.


----------



## fiferb (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow! Once again you've displayed an outstanding piece of art. Way to go.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 19, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## VisExp (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a beautiful looking pen Lou!

What material is the main body of the pen?  The color combination is exquisite.


----------



## jharvey1309 (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful pen.  what do you use to engrave with?


----------



## broitblat (Jul 19, 2008)

Very classy and nicely done.  I like the way the colors work together.

  -Barry


----------



## bitshird (Jul 19, 2008)

Lou, do you carve the leaf pattern then paint or do you just paint,I remember the one in Alt. Ivory you said it was painted with Acrylic, that design is beautiful.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 19, 2008)

Classy and gorgeous


----------



## dkarcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pen! I know you use paint on your designs but this one looks like it's embossed in the pin. Is it inlay or acrylic paint?


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, Lou. I echo the statement on the color combo.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pattern, steady hand and within the lines.  Not bad for an old man.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 20, 2008)

awesome design Lou!!!


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice Lou!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you for all of the kind words.  The barrels are ancient kauri and the fill is dark brown acrylic paint.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 20, 2008)

I love the craftsmanship, Lou, so much so that I decided to use my very first "rank this post" on your thread--- 5 stars!!!


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 21, 2008)

Bravo Lou! this really has a very nice look to it.


----------



## mitchm (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome Lou!!


----------



## Fred (Jul 21, 2008)

*Ya Done Good!*

Definitely a very neat pen. Ya done good, very good!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 21, 2008)

Beautiful work, Lou!!

Uh, Roy, I see you with a snifter of Bud, a fringed leather jacket and a Camel!!!!




OKLAHOMAN said:


> As always super, now a snifter of Cognac, a smoking jacket a cuban and life would be grand....


----------



## DocStram (Jul 21, 2008)

I really admire the intricacy of the carvings.  I think they really flow together. Wish I could hold it to get the feel of it.


----------



## Darley (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice Lou, did you paint it or carve in? hopefuly you use Callebaut chocolate


----------



## Darley (Jul 21, 2008)

Darley said:


> Very nice Lou, did you paint it or carve in? hopefuly you use Callebaut chocolate



Sorry, emoticon in wrong place


----------



## Ligget (Jul 22, 2008)

Fantastic work Lou, colour combination is perfect!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you, again, for the kind comments.  Doc, come to DC and feel one just like it!  And Serge, I've just ordered some of that Callebaut chocolate!


----------



## gerryr (Jul 23, 2008)

DCBluesman said:


> Doc, come to DC and feel one just like it!


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 2, 2008)

gerryr said:


>


 
Come on, Gerry.  You know you want to touch it, too!  :biggrin:


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 3, 2008)

That looks awesome,Lou!


----------



## stoneman (Aug 3, 2008)

Really nice. Perfect colors & a great design. 5 Stars!


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Lou, no doubt about it, that's ART.


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 4, 2008)

Elegant!


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you Jared, Steve, Mike and Tony.


----------



## gketell (Aug 5, 2008)

That is an EXQUISITE piece of art, Lou!!  Congrats on a job impeccably done!

GK


----------



## TBone (Aug 5, 2008)

toolcrazy said:


> Classy and gorgeous


 

Exactly, can't say it better.


----------



## drayman (Aug 5, 2008)

lou, thats an awsome pen, from an awsome creator:bananen_smilies046::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lou,
Wow, simply fabulous.
Rob


----------



## TAFFJ (Aug 6, 2008)

Lou 
That is a very nice looking pen!


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 13, 2008)

Again, thank you for the supportive comments.


----------

